# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  du lich thailand gia cuc re chi 6,200,000- lien he Thuy Duong 01687022046

## thuyduong.travel

CÔNG TY TNHH PACIFICTRAVEL- Nhà  Tổ Chức Chuyên Nghiệp
*Tour Bangkok- Pattaya- Safaroworl*

* KHỞI HÀNH HANG NGAY ( 6 ngày 5 đêm)*

*Khuyen mai :*

*SAFARI WORLD,*
*CHỢ NỔI 4 MIỀN,
* *MASSAGE THÁI CỔ TRUYỀN,
* *BUFFET NHÀ HÀNG XOAY 56 TẦNG,
* *NHÀ HÀNG ROYAL DRAGON*

Top of Form

Liên hệ: 01687022046 – gặp Thùy Dương/0973207448- gặp Hà
Y/H :tongue: acifictravelthuyduong@yahoo.com/ thuyduong070290@yahoo.com
Cty Pacifictravel, 98 Nguyễn Duy Dương, p.9, Quận 5, TPHCM
Bottom of Form

*NGÀY 1:  TP.HCM* *-** BANGKOK (Ăn nhẹ trên máy bay)*
*HDV* đón quý khách tại sân bay quốc tế *sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất* đáp chuyến bay đi Thái Lan, đến sân bay *Survabhumi – Bangkok*. xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi, tự do khám phá *Bangkok về đêm*…
*NGÀY 2:  CUNG ĐIỆN – TÒA NHÀ QUỐC HỘI - SRIRACHA – PATTAYA  (Ăn 3 bữa)*
* Buổi sáng:*
+ Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa Quý khách tham quan* Cung* *Điện Mùa Hè**,* một trong những cung điện xa hoa nhất ở Bangkok, nơi trưng bày các tác phẩm nghệ thuật độc đáo: *Ngà voi – Thủy Tinh – Đồ vật bằng bạc – Đồ sành sứ - Đồ cổ…* qua đó quý khách có thể hiểu rõ hơn về cách sinh hoạt của Hoàng thất. .Tiếp theo quý khách sẽ được tham quan*tòa nhà quốc hội* của vương quốc Thailand.
+ Cùng *dạo thuyền trên dòng*_ sông Chaophraya đầy lãng mạn và huyền bí – con sông của các vị vua Huyền thoại xem thuyền Rồng_ của nhà vua, hiện tượng *cá nổi trên sông.*
+ Tham quan *Công viên Sriracha Tiger*, tại đây Quý khách sẽ được xem *Show biểu diễn Cá Sấu, Show Cọp, Heo vv…*
Kế tiếp xe đưa quý khách tham quan C*hợ nổi bốn miền*  nơi quý khách có thể thưởng thức những món ăn đặc trưng và sản phẩm của 4 miền đất nước Thailand.
*Buổi chiều:* 
+  Xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi, dùng bữa tối. Tham gia các *Show về đêm tại* *Pattaya* (chi phí tự túc)…
*NGÀY 3:  ĐẢO CORAL – BUFFET 56 TẦNG - NONGNOOCH  (Ăn 3 Bữa)*
*Buổi sáng:*
+ Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, khởi hành đi *Đảo Coral ( đảo San Hô)* bằng tàu cao tốc. Tại đây Quý khách có thể thỏa sức đắm mình trong làn nước biển trong xanh và tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như: *Dù kéo – Lướt ván – Lái Canô – Thám hiểm dưới đáy biển*..(chi phí tự túc).
+ Sau đó tàu Canô sẽ đưa Quý khách trở về Pattaya  dùng *Buffet trưa tại* *nhà hàng xoay nổi tiếng trên toà nhà 56 tầng* *cao nhất ở Pattaya*, có thể ngắm toàn cảnh biển trên không với*độ cao hơn 150m* , Quý khách có thể tham gia trò chơi đu dây cáp trên không từ 56 tầng lầu xuống với trang bị máy nhảy điện tử hiện đại tiên tiến *(nhảy 1 người -vượt qua chính mình, hoặc lòng treo nhảy 2 người, cáp treo với 4-6 người, chi phí tự túc cho trò chơi).* .
+ Sau đó xe đưa đến tham quan *làng dân tộc Nonooch*, tại đây Quý khách sẽ được tham quan *Vườn Hoa Lan Nonooch* tuyệt đẹp và thưởng thức *chương trình ca múa nhạc mang đậm*_ bản sắc Thái Lan_ như Boxing Thái, Đám cưới truyền thống v.v… Ngoài ra còn có các chương trình biểu diễn đặc sắc của các chú voi (*voi massage*) ….
Tiếp đến tham quan *Trân Bảo Phật Sơn*, núi phật được khắc và đắp bằng vàng 24k, nơi được tạo nên nhân dịp kỷ niệm 50 năm đăng cơ của nhà vua Thái Lan.
*Buổi tối*:
+ Quý khách sẽ được tận hưởng dịch vụ *massage Thái cổ truyền* giúp lưu thông khí huyết và đánh thức sức mạnh tiềm ẩn trong cơ thể. Sau đó sẽ là thời gian tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị và thưởng thức các món ăn Thái Lan. Ăn tối và tự do khám phá Pataya…
*NGÀY 4:  WORLD GEMS - NHÀ HÀNG ROYAL DRAGON – BANGKOK  (Ăn 3 bữa)*
* Buổi sáng* :
+ Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa Quý khách khởi hành tham quan *xưởng chế tác đá quý**World Gems Collection*  (Một trung tâm trưng bày đá quý đạt tiêu chuẩn *ISO 9001*).
+ Xe đưa Quý khách tham quan *Trung tâm yến sào* để tìm hiểu về các loại yến kế tiếp xe đưa quý khách đến *cửa hàng bán các loại thổ sản Thái* để dùng thử và mua sắm.
+ Sau đó xe đưa quý khách đi ăn trưa tại *nhà hàng Royal Dragon Hồng Kông* – nhà hàng lớn nhất *Châu Á* với những nhân viên phục vụ đi bằng *giày trượt* *patin* độc đáo và* trang phục cổ điển thời Trung Quốc*.
*Buổi chiều*:
+ Sau khi ăn trưa, , xe đưa Quý khách tham quan *chùa Phật bằng vàng* lớn nhất thế giới: cao 3 mét và nặng hơn 5 tấn.
+ Quý khách sẽ thưởng thức *chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng( show Bêđê)* do các vũ công chuyển đổi giới tính thực hiện.…..
Tiếp đến về khách sạn tại *Bangkok* nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi và ăn tối… Tiếp theo khách tự do mua sắm tai Chợ Đêm………

* 5:  BANGKOK  - SAFARI WORD-   FREE DAY  (Ăn 2 bữa)*
*Buổi sáng:*
+ Ăn sáng tại hotel , Đoàn đến nơi viếng *Phật Bốn Mặt* nổi tiếng linh thiêng nhất *Bangkok*.
+ Tiếp đến tham quan *Trung tâm nghiên cứu rắn độc và Trung Tâm trưng bày các loại thuộc da* nổi tiếng của Thái Lan.
+ Tham quan vườn thú hoang dã nổi tiếng nhất Thái lan Safariworl 
+ Tiếp đến xe đưa Quý khách đến mua sắm tại *Chợ Sĩ Pratunam* lớn nhất *Bangkok* và dùng cơm trưa tại siêu thị……sau đó quý khách tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị và chợ sĩ….
*NGÀY 6:  BANGKOK* *-** TPHCM (Ăn Sáng)*
*Buổi sáng*:
+ Sau khi dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay trở về TP.HCM. Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, *HDV* tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.
*Chương trình này có thể thay đổi tùy theo thời tiết và tình hình tại các điểm tham quan. 
 Tour thuần túy du lịch, suốt chương trình Quý khách không được rời đoàn*
*PACIFIC TRAVEL* *CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH CHUYẾN THAM QUAN VUI VẺ VÀ BỔ ÍCH*

*Giá* *tour** bao gồm:*
- Vé may bay khứ hồi TP.HCM – BANGKOK – TP.HCM
- Xe đời mới máy lạnh, phục vụ theo lộ trình tour.
- Khách sạn Tiêu chuẩn 3 sao (02 khách/phòng)
*   +  Bangkok:*_ The Dynasty Hotel, All Season hotel, Ratchada city…. (hoặc tương đương)_
*    + Pattaya:*_ Eastern Grand Palace, Jomtien Garden, Marble view Garden Resort, Royal Century, Sun Smile hotel ….. (hoặc tương đương)_ 
- Ăn uống theo chương trình, nước uống chai 500ml/ngày
- Hướng dẫn viên Việt theo suốt tuyến cùng với HDV địa phương
- Bảo hiểm du lịch mức bồi thường tối đa 10.000 USD.
- Thuế sân bay hai nước, phí an ninh & phụ thu xăng dầu của hãng hàng không (140 USD/khách)
- Vé tham quan tất cả các điểm theo chương trình
- Quà tặng đặc biệt: Nón du lịch + bao da Hộ chiếu.

*Không bao gồm:*
- Vé tham quan các điểm ngoài chương trình.
- Phí Visa tái nhập Việt Nam đối với khách nước ngoài và Việt kiều: 40 USD/khách.
- Phí Visa Thái Lan đối với khách nước ngoài và Việt kiều (thẻ xanh): 70 USD/khách.
- Phí phụ thu phòng đơn 108 USD/khách
- Hành lý quá cước (tối đa 20 kg/khách )
- Các chi phí cá nhân khác như: điện thoại, giặt ủi, mua sắm, nước uống
- Tiền Tip cho tài xế và HDV địa phương: 3 USD/khách/ngày
*Giá tour trẻ em:*
- Dưới 02 tuổi, tính 30% vé máy bay + thuế các loại (Ngủ chung bố mẹ)
- Từ 02 đến 11 tuổi, tính 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (Ngủ chung bố mẹ).
- Từ 11 tuổi trở lên, tính giá tour người lớn.

*Trường hợp hủy tour:*
- Hủy tour trước 7 ngày, phí = 70% tổng giá tour.
- Hủy tour trong vòng 3 đến 7 ngày, phí = 75% tổng giá tour.
- Sau thời gian trên, phí = 100% tổng giá tour.

*Lưu ý:*
* Khi đăng ký, Quý khách phải mang theo Hộ chiếu bản gốc (còn thời hạn trên 6 tháng tính từ ngày khởi hành) và đặt cọc 200 USD/khách.
* Nếu khách đi 1 người lớn + 1 trẻ em (từ 2 đến 11 tuổi) nên đóng thêm 30 USD để lấy 1 phòng (trẻ em ngủ giường riêng).
* Đối với khách nước ngoài có VISA nhập cảnh nhiều lần vào Việt Nam (còn thời gian) thì không phải đóng phí VISA tái nhập, còn đối với khách chỉ có VISA một lần thì phải đóng thêm phí VISA tái nhập Việt Nam 40 USD/khách.

----------

